# Urdu magic keyboard



## Fatima raja (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi there
I was wondering if someone can help me in my search for an urdu keyboard
Does apple sell magic urdu keyboards ? 

As I have a apple ipad pro 2020

As I am severlly sight impaired so I was hoping to learn touch typing with that keyboard


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's a Microsoft app and supposedly only works on Windows 10. For Apple, just search for an urdu keyboard that works with your iPad.


----------

